

La Quadrature du Net: The end ? People do not care about net neutrality - pubmane
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fpaigrain.debatpublic.net%2F%3Fp%3D9042&edit-text=&act=url

======
pubmane
More links:

[https://support.laquadrature.net/](https://support.laquadrature.net/)

[https://www.laquadrature.net/en](https://www.laquadrature.net/en)

